# Gauge backlights



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I have 2 VDO full sweep electrical gauges. I don't really need help with the install of the gauges themselves, but I'm not sure where to tie into the headlight switch to trigger the backlights. My goat doesn't have the smoker's package I've heard about. Are the wires still there? (where exactly)

Thank you for any + all help.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

If you have an 04 or 05 then NO there is no wiring to tie into. If you have an 06, then there should be a plug just behind the "Smokers Package" opening....on the passengers side. You should be able to access it by removing the center console side panel.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an 04. There's nowhere? What about the headlight switch to the left of the steering wheel?


----------

